

Pebble iOS App Stuck “in review” for 43 days, Pebble Time app for 12 days - FreakyT
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-time-awesome-smartwatch-no-compromises/posts/1251424?ref=backer_project_update

======
sp332
Man, the [edit: Apple's] Facebook Page is a mess. Pebble fans posting off-
topic comments on all the posts... I feel like this is not an effective way to
promote goodwill with a competitor and gatekeeper.

~~~
wvenable
I'm not a competitor or gatekeeper, I'm a user. Frankly, my next phone is
unlikely to be an iPhone.

~~~
sp332
But they're not encouraging users to switch to a different phone, they're
encouraging users to harry Apple.

